# red river fishing reports in the fargo area!!!!



## mutey78

went to north dam this afternoon with demmo caught nothing, had no bites. 
tried a bunch of different rigs and lures with no luck at all..
Only witnessed 3 fish caught from about 2:30 pm till 5:30 pm.
1 small eye, and 2 hammer handles..
we were fishing pretty much right at the dam.. maybe the eye's are still downstream a bit waiting to spawn.. water temp was 49 degrees.
+5 degrees in the last 2 days..

left there at 5:30, and went to maple dam till dark..
4 bites and no fish.. saw 3 skippers and 1 eye about 8 inches...
everyone had next to no luck.. water temp there was 52 degrees..
+3 degrees in the last 2 days..

with this awsome weather lately and calling for 75 tomorrow and near 70 for sunday, should put the spawn in full swing for next week...

hang on guys and gals, their commin....

anyone else got any reports to share, fish or no fish, we all wanna hear them..

heading out to wild rice tomorrow morning.. when i get back ill post how it was..

lets hear the reports all..

later ,
jeremy


----------



## mutey78

tried hickson dam on the red this morning.
Got there at 7am till 11:30. caught 4 eyes(8am till 8:45am). lots of skippers..

plan on going out tonight, i might go back to hickson to see how the evening bite is..

will post later..


----------



## mutey78

went back to hickson at 1pm and stayed till about ohh, 10pm..
nothing,nadda,ziltch... had one good hit, but that was all..
A few eyes were caught but only 2 were kept... i had a water temp of 53-54 degrees... from what i hear the should start biting very soon, maybe tomorrow since they are calling for 80-85 degrees. should up the water temp another 2-4 degrees..
The bite is very slow at hickson..
99% of the eyes caught were about 11 inches and less..

Keep wettin the line and they will come..


----------



## mutey78

went out tonight and caught fish.. real nice keepers.


----------



## rip-n-lip

Hey Mutey, dont really know if you will even get this; this is my first time using this site. I am new to the fargo area. I am a junior here at NDSU for fish and wildlife. I was hoping you could help me find some good spring fishing spots. You seem to go out quite a bit. If you dont mind please help me out. My email addy is [email protected] I spend most of my fishing back home in Mandan, I would really like to check it out here. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, rip-n-lip



mutey78 said:


> went to north dam this afternoon with demmo caught nothing, had no bites.
> tried a bunch of different rigs and lures with no luck at all..
> Only witnessed 3 fish caught from about 2:30 pm till 5:30 pm.
> 1 small eye, and 2 hammer handles..
> we were fishing pretty much right at the dam.. maybe the eye's are still downstream a bit waiting to spawn.. water temp was 49 degrees.
> +5 degrees in the last 2 days..
> 
> left there at 5:30, and went to maple dam till dark..
> 4 bites and no fish.. saw 3 skippers and 1 eye about 8 inches...
> everyone had next to no luck.. water temp there was 52 degrees..
> +3 degrees in the last 2 days..
> 
> with this awsome weather lately and calling for 75 tomorrow and near 70 for sunday, should put the spawn in full swing for next week...
> 
> hang on guys and gals, their commin....
> 
> anyone else got any reports to share, fish or no fish, we all wanna hear them..
> 
> heading out to wild rice tomorrow morning.. when i get back ill post how it was..
> 
> lets hear the reports all..
> 
> later ,
> jeremy


----------



## mutey78

welcome to the forums..

I just sent you an email.. 
later.


----------



## MSG Rude

Did the 12th Ave toll bridge this past weekend and did ok on Eye's. Nothing major going on yet but we are still waiting for the 'big one' yet this year. Any luck else where?


----------



## mutey78

Havent had the chance to go out yet, due to back surgery this past monday, and now my son will be at daycare tomorrow, i think ill give it a shot.... have a sweet spot i found on accident last year way after the spawn and want to try it this year during... but imma save that spot for last..lol

if anyone wants to get together anytime this week, ill be more than willing to go..

with the high water this spring it should be a great year. 
keep the lines tight... their comming

oh, btw,, anyone know what the water temp is at right now?


----------



## MSG Rude

mutey78,

I am going to try this Saturday morning if I can get the ok to be at work late. Let me know if you wanna try and hook-up for the fish. Anyone else..PM me.

:beer:


----------



## mutey78

sorry for not posting, havent been on this weekend.. im going out of town next week so ill be trying to get out as much as possible this week. I'm off of work for 6 weeks due to back surgery so i can pretty much go fishing anytime every day, so if anyone wants to get together somewhere or something, let me know. i dont check this site as often as i should so if you email me i'll get it much faster. [email protected]

let me know when and where if anyone wants to get out for a while and ill most likely to be there.


----------



## mutey78

went out tonight and was suprisingly beautifull out. walked out of my house and it was windy and chilly, but got to the water and it was calm and nice. was sittin there for about 3 hours with no bites. said ill give it 10 more minutes and pack up. well had a bite and fish on but was only a skipper. thats better than the first 3 hours, so i threw my line back out, and was getting bites as soon as it was hittin the water but no takers, just figured it was a school of skippies. then the biting stopped for about 15 minutes and then i had a very heavy bite, set the hook and there was definately some weight to this fish. reeling it in, it decided to wrap its self around the only piece of timber sticking out of the water in my area, so i let some slack and how? i have no idea but the fish managed to free its self from the stick and the fight continues only to have the fish wrap its self around another anglers line. no big deal, ill just reel his line in with my fish. was working fine till the other anglers hook got snagged and the fish was only 5 10 feet from shore,,, was a walleye, if i had to guess, id say 2-3 lbs, anyways, the other angler tried to snap his line so i could land my fish, but his jig came loose and my fish also came loose from my line.. bummer.. 
to make a long story shorter, ended up landing 3, the one that got off from other anglers line.. total of 4 walleyes, 1 that i kept for myself, [email protected] the other 2..

anyways, thought id share my rather unusual evening with everyone..

am trying to be going out all this week..

later, and good luck.. btw, all the fish i caught seemed to have not spawned,, all were very plump..


----------



## mutey78

Been fishing the river all last week and and today,, caught quite a few eyes, nothing really to brag about. thursday night i think it was, was my best night so far. Caught 5 or 6 eyes, 1 was pushin 4 pounds.. nothing has spawned yet, i have no clue where they are holding up at, but every where i have tried the fishing is very slow with an eye here and an eye there.. Tried 4 different places tonight, and let me tell you to stay away from the wild rice,, very very low at the dam, and around the first bend below the dam is rapids from the low water, so no eye will be getting up there unless we get a good rain in the next couple days.

sheyenne/maole conversion is still way to high to fish unless you have a boat. Tried the conversion of the cheyenne in west fargo and that is dang high also

christein dam is doing very well from hear say, but i havent had all that much luck there. caught a couple timber muskies, but thats pretty much it.

oxbow dam is hit or miss. decent one day, horrible the next. that dam has been the most productive for me this year so far, and it really isnt that great. So many people its hard to even wet your line sometimes.

put many hours in so far with little fish,, dont get me wrong i have had good days on the shore, but in account to atleast 80 hours put in of fishing time its been slow. Personally met backwater eddy one of the nights last week and talked for quite a while. I must say he is an awsome person. very knowledgeable about the red all in all. Answered a few questions i had and cleared alot of things up for me. I learned alot from him in the few hours i had the chance to fish and shoot the sh!!t with him.
Some of the things we talked about are things you would only expect to hear after you paid the money for a guided fishing trip. He is just an incredible person. Told me a few secrets without asking anything in return.
cant ask for more than that, with that said, i will be booking a trip with him soon..

As far as this years spring spawn, all the places ive been to, the baits presentations, and colors have been,,,
on a set rod, plain hook, pink bead, 1/2oz slip sinker.. Between the slip sinker and hook is about 6-8 inches at most, then i put a larg pink bead inbtween the hook and sinker, tip with minnow and let it sit. I also like to jig the shore if there is room so i put a cow bell on my set rod so i can hear if im gettin a hit.

Jigging, a chartruse jighead with a white twister tail. no minnow.
also a chartruse jig head with only a minnow. but just the twister alone has produced more fish. the key i found, is to very slowly bump the jig back to you,, cast out 10-15 feet from shore, let it hit bottom, reel very slowly, pop it, then wait a few seconds, and repeat till jig is out of water.. dont just pull it up, drag the jig onto shore,, caught quite a few eyes that bit within a rods lenght from shore..

keep in mind these are only what i myself like to use. I have tried every color,length,depth,size,presentation under the sun or atleast in my arsonal, and these are just what has been working best for me..

good luck with the huntin,, remember to be safe around the dams..

later,
mutey


----------



## MSG Rude

Mutey,

Thanks for the information. I mainly go to the landing at the 12th Ave toll bridge on the ND side. I have had off and on again luck. No spawn yet but am just waiting like everyone else. Will post what I find.


----------

